# Hello from australia



## Reannalouise99 (Jun 24, 2012)

hey,
New to this and still exploring, iv noticed that people have their horse names and barn names. How do you do that because mine just says foal and i dont know how to change it.


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Hello RelannaLouise99 :smile:
Nice to have another aussie on the forum! Im from South Aus :wink:
As for the horses, log in, then on the same green bar thing as "new posts" go to Horses.. Its <---- side of the bar. Then on that page, click My Horses and you can Add your horse in there  The foal referene you are talking about isnt your horses, it is just a ranking of membership on the forum - long timers will have started etc instead of foal! Good luck


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome to the horse forum!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Welcome!I am from NSW  Nice to see another Aussie on the forum!


----------



## Reannalouise99 (Jun 24, 2012)

hey thanks


----------



## Vidalaequine (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi! I'm from NSW too


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome aboard!!


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

hello & welcome from the Midwest, USA


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

PintoTess said:


> Welcome!I am from NSW  Nice to see another Aussie on the forum!


 
"another Aussie"? There's tons of them! 

Welcome!


----------



## rosieroo (Jun 20, 2012)

Hello, I'm new too


----------



## LittleAppy (Feb 16, 2012)

Welcome to the horse forum


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

We're gonna take over the world! Starting here!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Transformer14 (Jun 2, 2012)

hey welcome to horse forum  im in oz too, plus quite new to HF too


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Hello and welcome from yet another Aussie here. We are invading and taking over - get your machine gun and join the fight, soldier! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm your neighbor.. in NZ. As long as you leave us be, may you triumph in your conquest :lol:


----------

